# Size 16 Model breaks SI Swimsuit Issue



## Pearlover90000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Her name is Ashley Graham, and a size 16.
She is the first plus size women to appear in the issue!!!!
She's shattering the images of the models in the magazine who are mostly a size 0 to size 2.


----------



## gotigersgo2000 (Feb 4, 2015)

She's actually appearing in an advertisement in the issue. She is not being featured by SI, just in the mag. 

This is not to take away from her presence in the mag, but she is not a model shot by SI's photographers.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes.
I stand corrected.
As the news came in, the media was quick to say that, "Someone is paying for her to be in the magazine."

She won't be featured anytime soon, I suppose.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 6, 2015)

This does literally nothing.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Feb 6, 2015)

I feel it's a positive step in a very positive add. It's a size positive add in a magazine that is widely read. The ad is well done: luxurious setting, beautiful woman in a bikini and a guy falling into the pool because he can't take his eyes off of her! Personally, I would love to see her featured on the cover but that doesn't take away from the significance of the ad in this particular issue (it was no accident). It will be widely talked about.


----------



## waldo (Feb 6, 2015)

dblbellybhm said:


> I feel it's a positive step in a very positive add. It's a size positive add in a magazine that is widely read. The ad is well done: luxurious setting, beautiful woman in a bikini and a guy falling into the pool because he can't take his eyes off of her! Personally, I would love to see her featured on the cover but that doesn't take away from the significance of the ad in this particular issue (it was no accident). It will be widely talked about.



Definitely has already been widely talked about. Ashley Graham was trending top 10 on twitter for last couple of days! I agree this is a baby step in the right direction for fat acceptance. She is a bigger 'plus-size' model, not one of those size 10s masquerading as a plus-size. She actually has a slight belly bulge. 

For anyone that likes the print add, you should really like the video clip that goes with it [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx5BGEdqBi0[/ame]

I like the quote from the model:
"I know my curves are sexy and I want everyone to know that theirs are too. This is no reason to hide and every reason to flaunt. The world is ready for more curves in bikinis"


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 6, 2015)

It IS a step in the right direction, albeit a small one, in my opinion.

Remember, magazines don't have to accept an ad, just because an advertiser wants to be in a certain media. Ads get refused all of the time.

Now, I'm not saying that SI was noble for doing this. My guess is that it was quite calculated. Let's face it, magazine sales have been lackluster since the rise of the internet (ask our previous owner if you don't believe me). I'm betting they figured that the controversy this has already created will result in extra magazine sales.


----------



## waldo (Feb 6, 2015)

wrestlingguy said:


> It IS a step in the right direction, albeit a small one, in my opinion.
> 
> Remember, magazines don't have to accept an ad, just because an advertiser wants to be in a certain media. Ads get refused all of the time.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying that SI was noble for doing this. My guess is that it was quite calculated. Let's face it, magazine sales have been lackluster since the rise of the internet (ask our previous owner if you don't believe me). I'm betting they figured that the controversy this has already created will result in extra magazine sales.



BINGO!!!!!

In fact a TV add with the same model, Ashley Graham, was initially refused by network TV. She was modelling lingerie for Lane Bryant, and the add was apparently turned down by Fox and ABC. Apparently pressure from size-acceptance activists led to FOX running the ad during American Idol. It is described here :https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/sp...MDMwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1lIUzAwMV8x?.tsrc=emul

relevant quote:
"The Victoria's Secret girls can flaunt around their panties all day long, but when there's a bigger woman with a little bit extra, they snipped it out immediately," she told WPIX at the time. After criticism from the plus-size community  and public backlash  Fox agreed to air the ad during the last 10 minutes of _American Idol_."

The main benefit I see from this most recent add campaign is how the hunky dudes are depicted as salivating over this buxom goddess. Thus planting the idea that lusting after a full-figured woman is indeed perfectly normal and to be expected of any man with a pulse .

It reminds me of a saying that was making the rounds on the internet:

"studies suggest 9 out of 10 men prefer curves. The 10th man prefers the other 9 men ....."

And I certainly have nothing against that 10th man


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 10, 2015)

My Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue came in the mail today. Normally I don't get it with my subscription for 2 reasons:
1. I think it objectifies women
2. Never figured out what bikinis have to do with sports (except volleyball)
Anyway, I accepted the mailing this year because of the fact that the plus sized model Ashely Graham was going to be in this issue (even though it was only for an advertisement). Needless to say, I looked for her ad right away, and found it near the front of the mag. She's a pretty girl, and her confidence comes through in the ad.
Even though she's not what I consider truly "plus sized", I suppose it's a step in the right direction in terms of acceptance. All of you beautiful ladies should be able to wear bikinis and sexy clothes without fear of being judged for it. I'm attaching the picture of the ad for you...(sorry about the quality, and for not having the full ad in the pic) 

View attachment Sports Illustrated.jpg


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Feb 11, 2015)

She's actually a size 14 according to most recent reports.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 12, 2015)

...she is gorgeous, but all I can think is 'why didn't they give her a swimsuit top that actually fits'? I mean, I know why, tons of side boob etc looks hot to a lot of men, but I don't know anyone who would feel comfortable and secure in a top like that!


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 10, 2015)

She's actually thinner than most average women (IMO) and of course HOT !


----------



## lille (Mar 12, 2015)

FrankBell said:


> She's actually thinner than most average women (IMO) and of course HOT !



That's one issue I have with some models that are considered plus size, they're only considered plus size because they're really tall. It seems like if they were 5' and the same proportions I don't think they'd fit into the plus size category anymore.


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 14, 2015)

No, she certainly wouldn't be plus sized if you shrank her down proportionally to only 5' tall since she isn't even plump to begin with relative to average. Even a really tall girl like say 5" 11" that is super thin ( like 135 lbs) is going to have to probably wear say a large T-shirt ( maybe even XL ) unless she wants it to be a belly shirt.

I'm sure it is easier for a short girl to find off the rack clothes that fit and bear a size of 10 or less on the label.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 14, 2016)

One year later ......

even SI could no longer ignore the success Ashley Graham is having with her natural figure aka as plus-size.

She's one of three (seems like their catching on that you need to cater to different audiences ... ) covergirls for the 2016 SI issue.

It's another step in the right direction, even if it's only a baby step. And still a very necessary one if you read how much fat bashing even she gets. 

View attachment si-ashley-graham-600x800.jpg


----------



## azerty (Feb 14, 2016)

agouderia said:


> One year later ......
> 
> It's another step in the right direction, even if it's only a baby step. And still a very necessary one if you read how much fat bashing even she gets.



People are so full of hatred. How long will it take ?


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Feb 19, 2016)

YES,

It's a very BIG step in the right direction.
Other media that only had skinny girls will have to follow.
I guess this really Breaks the Mold!!!

Thanks for replying!

PL




agouderia said:


> One year later ......
> 
> even SI could no longer ignore the success Ashley Graham is having with her natural figure aka as plus-size.
> 
> ...


----------



## mscurvalicious (May 28, 2016)

In case you haven't seen this, seems like Ashley Graham also features in DNCE's filmclip... Check it out: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrUJyKsLQeU[/ame]

She looks fucking great! Good on her!


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 28, 2016)

*I'm just slightly fatter than her, but much shorter, so no modeling career for me, I guess.*


----------



## John Smith (Jun 2, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *I'm just slightly fatter than her, but much shorter, so no modeling career for me, I guess.*


Hm not neccesairly. The British Plus-Size model Tess Holliday a.k.a. Tess Munster measures if I remember well 5 feet 5 for a [former, now she's pregnant] weight of 275 pounds. Whom to an another model, Nadia Aboulhosn, she measures 5 feet 3 for 163 pounds or more. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

